# What AC game are you playing?



## Ti4558 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am playing AC: Population Growing.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Mar 22, 2012)

I am playing city folk.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 22, 2012)

I am currently not play animal crossing at the moment, but when I do, I play accf.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 22, 2012)

Wild World until AC3DS comes out!


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2012)

City Folk


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> I am playing AC: Population Growing.



I am going to continue to say this. The title ISN'T Population Growing! It is JUST Animal Crossing.

@Topic: I'm currently not playing any form of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm playing animal crossing: wild world.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I am going to continue to say this. The title ISN'T Population Growing! It is JUST Animal Crossing.
> 
> @Topic: I'm currently not playing any form of Animal Crossing.



Not that I'm being a whore or anything. But if they want to call it ACPG, they can. If they want to type 17 extra letters, and increase their chance of getting RSI, let them. I don't see what's the big deal about calling it ACPG...


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Not that I'm being a whore or anything. But if they want to call it ACPG, they can. If they want to type 17 extra letters, and increase their chance of getting RSI, let them. I don't see what's the big deal about calling it ACPG...



I just annoys me because it isn't right.


----------



## TR3Y8D (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm playing Wild World untill the 3DS version comes out...
Its actually my first time playing wild world to the extent because my old DS was stollen way back when like 1 week after i got it.. 
But my friend let me have wild world so.. >


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

I play City Folk every once in a blue moon now...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 27, 2012)

I play ACCF alot recently because I just got into the Hybrid Gardening thing.
I have ACWW but I don't have a wifi compatible with it + rarely play it.
I used to have the Gamecube version but I got bored with it when the new Wii came out.
I sold my Gamecube, all the Gamecube games I had, my SNES, and all SNES games I had at that time.
Also My sister sold her N64 and Playstation systems with games plus some accessories to a collector.
My sister just got a DSi system in exchange for a Digital Camera that she didn't use, I helped her get some games for it.


----------



## fuzzy (Mar 31, 2012)

I play city folk


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

played both WW and CF today


----------



## Yokie (Mar 31, 2012)

Started playing City Folk again.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll probably play CF again today, in case anyone wants to play online


----------



## m_mason (Apr 12, 2012)

Just found the gamecube version at GameStop yesterday for $6. I can't play it yet because I'm out of town visiting family for the holiday and it'll be a few days before we go back home. 

Had it a few years ago but gave it to the neighbor kids when I got ww. Played ww for a while but restarted my town once and never could get back into it. Played cf and liked it but grass wear ruined the game for me. So I'm going back to the first one I played and plan on sticking with it untill the 3ds version comes out


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 13, 2012)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> I am currently not play animal crossing at the moment, but when I do, I play accf.


I think of this when you say it like you do



I play City Folk


----------



## Clarence (May 15, 2012)

City folk is a good game...
I like to play this game and wants to add you....
The people here , who want to be my neighbor, please add me ...


----------

